# Getting used to you



## kyararahl (Mar 15, 2010)

The two hedgehogs I have now have very different personalities. I have only been holding them about 10 minutes twice per day, since they just got here and I didn't want to stress them out too much.

Hedgehog 1- (nameless still) Is VERY huffy and puffy. She always tries to quill me and it makes me jump every time, even though I know she is going to jump as high as her little legs will allow. She has pricked my hand so hard while jumping up at me that it left a little blood spot. Once she is out of the cage and on the floor or my lap she is very curious and runs all over, but does not want me to touch her whats so ever. 

Hedgehog 2- Does not huff or puff at all. Stays in a tight ball and shakes almost the whole time. Will uncurl after a long time and will venture a little bit around on the floor. She is much more pleasant to deal with. 

My question is I kind of would like to wear gloves with the huffy one until she stops trying to stab me. I am worried this will make her not bond with me properly though. I don't know if I have really sensitive hands or something, but it HURTS. The other one I am not worried about, I think she will come out of her shell soon.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Instead of gloves use a fleece blankie also you can put a old tee shirt in their sleeping area so they can get use to your smell.

If you do a search(located in the upper left hand corner) you will find all kinds of threads on this subject


----------



## kyararahl (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks, I tried the search and it kept telling me I had to log in, but when I did, it said I wasn't a user. I just did a google search. 

I took them out together and that seem to help alot. I had zero jumping at me and only a few huffs by the one. 

They seem to get a little better everyday.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

kyararahl said:


> Thanks, I tried the search and it kept telling me I had to log in, but when I did, it said I wasn't a user. I just did a google search.
> 
> I took them out together and that seem to help alot. I had zero jumping at me and only a few huffs by the one.
> 
> They seem to get a little better everyday.


Just checking ... are you positive they are both female?


----------



## kyararahl (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, funny you should ask, because I checked them both last night and they both have the "same" looking parts and it is really close together like the picture of the female anatomy.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Using a blanket is a lot better. I keep lots of tiny blankets in my hedgies Igloo and I found out it helped in the beginning to use one of those blankets instead of a clean one. I know the feeling you have about the jumping startling you, but I think as time passes by you will develop nerves of steel lol  Its hard to get used to but after awhile its not so startling. Its one reason that until I got used to the startling factor I made sure that I'd sit right down with him so he wouldn't be accidentally hurt.


----------

